# Machinery's Handbook.. A "Must Have"



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Most machinists are familiar with the "Machinery's Handbook," which is considered to be the "go to" book for any and all kinds of info on machines, machining, and mechanical info of all kinds. From threading to strength of materials, from machining operations to engineering math, this book's 2800 pages presents a wealth of information that could be invaluable to any prepper.

The book isn't cheap, but anyone looking for an "industry standard" resource for all things mechanical would be well served by taking a look.

Machinerys Handbook, 29th Edition


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I hate to break it to you but you can get the two pocket reference guides for a lot less money. I use the machinist's Pocket reference all the time in my shop and the other general pocket reference for stuff around the homestead and at the computer when I am designing something new.

The one I have at my computer is the Pocket Ref, by Thomas J. Glover; printed by Sequoia Press, ISBN# 1-885071-33-7. My machinist's Pocket reference is printed by the same folks but it is in storage with my shop until I get my "garages" finished.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Paul, yer not breaking anything to me buddy. The Machinist's Handbook has been the go-to guide for machinists and mechanical engineers for like 100 years for a reason. Can you find cheaper? Sure. Will you find better? Nope.

I don't own the 29th edition, mine is the 27th edition, and has over 3300 pages of hard data and instruction for just about anything mechanical-related. I think it's nice to have all this info in one easy reference source. Every shop I have ever been in had a few of these floating around and we used them a lot. I've never heard of the book you mentioned, so can't say how good it might be.

If you're happy with the books you have, fine. If they are reasonably priced and contain solid info, they may well be worth a look to those on a budget. <shrug>


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine has a little age on it.... "Fifth addition" - 1919





1895gunner


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

1895gunner wow!  Now that has some age to it.


----------

